
EPUB, open PDF alternative supported by the largest number of hardware readers - se7entime
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPUB
======
dozzie
It's not an alternative to PDF. It's an alternative to Kindle's MOBI. PDF is
intended for printing, and ePUB with its XHTML and CSS has nothing that makes
printing easy.

------
Tomte
By the largest number of brands, sure (everything except Kindle?)

But certainly not by the largest number of devices. Kindle dwarfs everything.

